# Pedal repairs in Calgary



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Anyone know anyone who might do pedal repairs in Calgary? I have a Clyde wah that appears to have a bad switch. I could send it back to Fuller but I thought it might be just as easy to get it replaced here. 

Also, it looks like it has a 3PDT switch but wouldn't a DPDT switch work just the same for true bypass since there is no LED to light (I have some DPDT Carling switches lying around).

Pete


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I asked this similar question a while back and there did not seem to be anybody in Calgary who does pedal mods or repairs.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I brought a pedal to this guy many years ago, and he did a great job.

NK KR RTT
Telephone : 403-248-2248 
Directory : Others, Calgary 


If you can find a schematic, bring it along.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> I brought a pedal to this guy many years ago, and he did a great job.
> 
> NK KR RTT
> Telephone : 403-248-2248
> ...


Thanks Terry. I'll give him a try if he's still around.

Pete


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Anyone know anyone who might do pedal repairs in Calgary? I have a Clyde wah that appears to have a bad switch. I could send it back to Fuller but I thought it might be just as easy to get it replaced here.
> 
> Also, it looks like it has a 3PDT switch but wouldn't a DPDT switch work just the same for true bypass since there is no LED to light (I have some DPDT Carling switches lying around).
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete,

I can do it if you can't find anyone else.

If the current switch has 3 empty lugs then yes, the DPDT will work fine. I assume he just uses his black 3PDTs in everything.

Cheers


----------

